# FE Oct.2008 Results



## m151755 (Dec 15, 2008)

I went on the FE Exam Disscussion board located at the ELSES site for Texas and noticed that several people are saying that the results would appear online around the 15th of Dec. Is this true? Can anyone here confirm this? Is it really typical for us to get our results online before they are mailed to us?

Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2008)

m151755 said:


> I went on the FE Exam Disscussion board located at the ELSES site for Texas and noticed that several people are saying that the results would appear online around the 15th of Dec. Is this true? Can anyone here confirm this? Is it really typical for us to get our results online before they are mailed to us?
> Thanks.


can't answer to the first part, but yes in many states online results are often posted before snail mail letter arrive.


----------



## m151755 (Dec 15, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> can't answer to the first part, but yes in many states online results are often posted before snail mail letter arrive.




Thats great to know...Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2008)

it's on the texas board's website. The like says exam grades. They are not up yet for this year for the PE at least.


----------



## rack04 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> it's on the texas board's website. The like says exam grades. They are not up yet for this year for the PE at least.


https://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_check_grades.asp


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2008)

That was supposed to say "The Link"... not "the like".


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 15, 2008)

FYI - If it works the same as last year, the link will work for October '08 grades before they actually change the text to say that results are available online for the October 2008 exams.

Last year, the results were posted in the evening of Wednesday 12/19 , so it's getting close.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone in Massachusetts receive theirs?

I am out of town so I can't check my mail...I won't be back til early January....


----------



## viktarina (Dec 26, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> Anyone in Massachusetts receive theirs?
> I am out of town so I can't check my mail...I won't be back til early January....


Got it today....failed.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 26, 2008)

I failed too. I posted my results at http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7001

I am going to retry in April. This was my first attempt. Keep your chin up and know yoy are not alone.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 26, 2008)

viktarina said:


> Got it today....failed.


sorry to hear that...


----------



## viktarina (Dec 27, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> sorry to hear that...


did you get yours? How did you do on it?hopefully passed.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 27, 2008)

wvgirl14 said:


> I failed too. I posted my results at http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7001I am going to retry in April. This was my first attempt. Keep your chin up and know yoy are not alone.


Thanks wvgirl14 for support.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 28, 2008)

viktarina said:


> did you get yours? How did you do on it?hopefully passed.


Not yet, I'm still out of town and I won't see my mailbox until early January. I'll post my results when I get back (hopefully passed).


----------



## crimsoneye (Jan 2, 2009)

crimsoneye said:


> Not yet, I'm still out of town and I won't see my mailbox until early January. I'll post my results when I get back (hopefully passed).



I passed the FE!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## crimsoneye (Jan 3, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------

